# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  قراصنة الذهب الاسود

## الامبراطور

شو بدكو اكثر من هيك


البحرية الامريكية تؤكد سيطرة قراصنة صوماليين على ناقلة نفط سعودية 


 


مجموعة من القراصنة احتلت قبل ايام ناقلة نفط سعودية  عملاقة وقد استطاع القراصنة احتلال الناقلة في بحر العرب وفق تصريح مسؤول في البحرية الامريكية اكد احتلال السفينة مؤكدا على ان قوة بحرية تطوق الناقلة و لم يصدر اية تصريح من الخاطفين و الذين يعتقد انهم من الصوماليين حيث ينتظر المسؤولون مطالب هؤلاء .

يذكر ان حوادث اختطاف السفن في الشواطئ المقابلة للصومال تكررت بكثرة في الفترة الاخيرة الا ان ما يميز هذا الحادث هو انه الاول لناقلة نفط عربية منذ عملية الاختطاف.
قال الناطق باسم الاسطول الامريكي الخامس يوم الاثنين إن قراصنة هاجموا ناقلة نفط سعودية وسيطروا عليها. 

وقال الناطق إن الناقلة العملاقة ( Sirius Star ) هوجمت في بحر العرب قبالة الساحل الكيني. 
واضاف الناطق الملازم ناثان كرستنسن إن القراصنة الصوماليين احتجزوا الناقلة يوم السبت الماضي. 
يذكر ان الناقلة مملوكة لشركة النفط السعودية الامريكية ارامكو، وتحمل علم ليبيريا. 
وقال كرستنسن إن القراصنة سيطروا على الناقلة في عرض البحر على مسافة 450 ميلا بحريا جنوب شرقي ميناء مومباسا الكيني.

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

بس للمعلومة 

هاؤلاء احترفوا القرصنه كي تكون عملهم 

فهم لا يريدون سوى بعض الاموال 
فالمطلوب من هذه الباخر 25 مليون فدية 
مع العلم ان حركة الاسلامين في الصومال حاولت ان 
تتدخل لفك اسر الباخرة  دون جدوا

----------

